# Good Excuse to buy Router Bits



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

After outgrowing 2 Rockler router bit storage solutions, I finally decided to deal with the problem and get the bits off my bench. This started out as a simple basic storage solution – talk about gilding the Out House. I guess I must have too much time on my hands …or maybe I’m just finding excuses to avoid things I should really be doing.

Now I have a storage solution that should last for a while, but I still have no wall space on which to hang it. On the positive, I made a good dent in my scrap pile. The ½” shelves are removable / replaceable allowing for different configurations. I should have left a taller space for the bottom shelf. The plywood shelves shouldn’t swell too much and pinch the bits, but I did burnish some paste wax into all the holes. I left ¼” through holes in the bottom frame just in case any of the ½” bits get bound up and need to be punched out.

All things being equal, I should have spent the time building a real cabinet for my “portable” router table (which hasn’t been put away in over a year). I guess that task must be like insulating workshop walls – something I’ll get to eventually.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks really nice Mark.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That looks FANTASTIC! With a couple of French Cleats it should fit almost anywhere!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Mark but it's soon to be too small...


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Aw, you had to say it  I couldn't figure out how to work the 4th dimension into the storage solution. I would replace the 1/4" shelves with 1/2" but I like my Colt too much.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

That's really nicely done! You can double your capacity with another carcass and a couple of good strong hinges.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work on the storage case Mark . Haven't seen one nicer


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You need an excuse to buy router bits????

HJ


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> You need an excuse to buy router bits????
> 
> HJ


Well I was thinking I needed a better one than "I'm not sure if I have that one, it might be lost in the mess".


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> That's really nicely done! You can double your capacity with another carcass and a couple of good strong hinges.


And if you get the double case anywhere near loaded, maybe some wheels. This one is going to be heavy enough


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This rat loves it. Time to build one of these. One thing I will do differently is to set up pictures of the kind of profile each bit makes, same with sets (clustered together). I don't do enough fancy routing to remember exactly which bit cuts what, so pictures would help. Nice finish and the glass front is terrific.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

As I have been taught in Engineering School:

Two dimension = x and y. X is left and right. Y is up and down. Flat and all on the same horizontal plane.

Three dimension = x and y as stated above. Z is the third dimension and is perpendicular to the plane defined by the first two dimensions.

The fourth dimension is time = the only way for two things to occupy the same place is time differential, think of a theater seat.

There are, of course; CNC methods that utilize fourth and fifth _axes_ - but that's a whole different discussion. 

So, yes - in fact; one could have a 4d router bit case by having interchangeable shelving / bit holders. This adds the time element.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> This rat loves it. Time to build one of these. One thing I will do differently is to set up pictures of the kind of profile each bit makes, same with sets (clustered together). I don't do enough fancy routing to remember exactly which bit cuts what, so pictures would help. Nice finish and the glass front is terrific.


The front is in fact acrylic which I'll never be able to replace without tearing the frame apart. I didn't need another opportunity to cut myself and glass just had "Break Me" written all over it.

Thanks for all the complements guys.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> As I have been taught in Engineering School:
> 
> Two dimension = x and y. X is left and right. Y is up and down. Flat and all on the same horizontal plane.
> 
> ...


Nice try, thanks for the encouragement on the 4D but I was shooting more for something along lines of time phasing in the same space. All my storage issues would be solved!

(I'm familiar the CNC axes - that doesn't count - its still in the same 3 dimensional space, just difference reference frames).


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

My one dimension view says great job Mark.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

FreeTime said:


> Well I was thinking I needed a better one than "I'm not sure if I have that one, it might be lost in the mess".


I hear that!


----------



## bjohn (Nov 13, 2015)

Good job Mark thanks for that


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

That is a really nice router bit case! Great job.

Quick question....is there a way to mark a thread as a favorite..... so I can go back to reference great pieces like this??

Don't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Marvelous view, Mark. Your bits and even more your work!!! Congrats!!
Sid


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jonathan*
_*.....Quick question....is there a way to mark a thread as a favorite..... so I can go back to reference great pieces like this??

Don't mean to hijack your thread!
*_

I simply copy the adress (http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/81177-good-excuse-buy-router-bits-2.html#post925921 ) and add to my woodworking favorites.
I dont know if it is the best, or correct way but it functions to me. Hope it helps!
Sid.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

aahwhatever2 said:


> That is a really nice router bit case! Great job.
> 
> Quick question....is there a way to mark a thread as a favorite..... so I can go back to reference great pieces like this??
> 
> Don't mean to hijack your thread!


Jonathan, the top bar of every thread has a pull down labeled 'Thread Tools'. You can select 'Thread Tools - Subscribe to this thread' and you will be able to find it easily in your subscribed threads.

Note: Anytime you create or reply to a thread you are subscribed, so for this thread you don't even need to do that. Just look at your subscribed threads (the link is near the top of the page)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FreeTime said:


> Well I was thinking I needed a better one than "I'm not sure if I have that one, it might be lost in the mess".


or lost in Dan's tool box...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, you did a nice job on the cabinet. And I am sure the next one to go with it will be equally as nice. 

Those bits keep accumulating like magic. I couldn't decide on what type of case to build so I just made some simple storage trays that fit in a drawer of a roller cabinet. These keep the bits safe and organized until the day I rework my shop.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the things that amazes me about Router Forums is the quality of thinking that many members bring to their comments. Thanks all for that.


----------

